# St. Thomas/St. John in October



## dmsholder (Apr 9, 2006)

Our wedding anniversary is on October 18th and we were thinking about going to St. Thomas or St. John.  Is this still in hurricane season and are we better off going somewhere else?

Has anyone been there in October?
Donna


----------



## Judy (Apr 9, 2006)

Oh yes, October is definitely still hurricane season   But if you want to dive or snorkel, the water will be warmer than during non-hurricane season. Hurricanes like warm water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hurricane season is supposed to end November 30, but last year it lasted well into December


----------



## Tia (Apr 9, 2006)

Yes it's still a possibility, so consider trip insurance just incase. Many people enjoy the VI all year long. A good board to check out is http://www.usvi-on-line.com/usviforum.html .


----------



## irbyjr (Apr 10, 2006)

<





			
				dmsholder said:
			
		

> Our wedding anniversary is on October 18th and we were thinking about going to St. Thomas or St. John.  Is this still in hurricane season and are we better off going somewhere else?
> 
> Has anyone been there in October?
> Donna


>

Been going in late October since 1979 and never a hurricane problem.  But, they have happened in the fall, so as Tia said, get some trip insurance.  Crowds are smaller in the fall, and most of the good restaurants are open, As I recall.


----------

